# Transfert de données entre iPad



## Jacrol (18 Novembre 2013)

Comment procéder pour transférer des données de mon iPad, première génération, à mon nouveau iPad Air?
Le guide de l'utilisateur n'en parle pas.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

Si l'ancien iPAD a bien été sauvegardé lors des synchro avec iTunes, normalement au premier branchement du nouvel iPAD sur iTunes, un message demandera si des données d'un ancien appareil doivent être récupérées et la liste des appareils ayant été sauvegardés sera affichée.
Il suffira de désigner l'ancien iPAD


----------

